# Valhalla



## PKRPedals (Oct 13, 2019)

Finished up my Valhalla and it works great.


----------



## Mourguitars (Oct 13, 2019)

Yea man , looks awesome !

How does it sound...

Mike


----------



## PKRPedals (Oct 13, 2019)

Sounds great. It goes from fairly mild to nasty. You see in the picture where the gain is at, that’s about as much as I like. It will get even more distortion from there. The last 3 that I’ve built, Wrectifier, Thermionic, and Valhalla, are my favorite. Thermionic Deluxe is also on that list.


----------



## Mourguitars (Oct 13, 2019)

Are you using the Amp out to the effects loop or are you going in to the front of the Amp ?

Do you have a gut shot you can post , i have the PCB but been a little intimated ...lol

I need to build something in a larger enclosure , that Tyrian Distortion is going to be a tight build...been looking at that one all day ...dont want to commit just yet !

Mike


----------



## PKRPedals (Oct 13, 2019)

Just running it in the front. I didn’t take a gut shot but I can when I get a minute. Don’t be intimidated, it’s not bad. The Tyrian seemed fairly easy as well and is a good sounding pedal. The IC’s were a bit tricky but it worked out. I installed one socket and shaved the end of the other a bit and installed it. Then I used another socket and stacked it on the bottom one if that makes sense.


----------



## Barry (Oct 13, 2019)

That looks great!


----------



## PKRPedals (Oct 13, 2019)

Thanks. It’s a good pedal.


----------

